# kernel usb mouse not working; windows 2000 works

## Roman_Gruber

```
lsusb

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 1bcf:2885 Sunplus Innovation Technology Inc. ASUS Webcam

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 004: ID 04d9:a070 Holtek Semiconductor, Inc. 

Bus 003 Device 005: ID 1532:0101 Razer USA, Ltd Copperhead Mouse

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

I want to try out my old mouse after i cleaned it. (Bus 003 Device 005: ID 1532:0101 Razer USA, Ltd Copperhead Mouse)

The mouse work as it should on a p3, windows 2000 box.

In gentoo only the usb keyboard layer works, the mouse layer is not working

lsusb https://bpaste.net/show/b19ea67e5435

/var/log/Xorg.0.log  https://bpaste.net/show/2cf1d71b48d5

Please ignore the g-spy stuff as this is my secondary usb mouse, which needs the holtek flag in the kernel config so ti works.

e.g 

```
   336.681] (**) evdev: G-SPY USB Gaming Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event12"

[   336.682] (--) evdev: G-SPY USB Gaming Mouse: Vendor 0x4d9 Product 0xa070

[   336.682] (--) evdev: G-SPY USB Gaming Mouse: Found keys

[   336.682] (II) evdev: G-SPY USB Gaming Mouse: Configuring as keyboard
```

My second usb mouse needs the holtek stuff without ti wont work afaik. What do I need for a razer copperhead please?

I even updated the gentoo-sources

```
Linux ASUS-G75VW 4.5.2-gentoo_04_23_2016 #1 SMP Sat Apr 23 22:08:50 CEST 2016 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3610QM CPU @ 2.30GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

kernel.config https://bpaste.net/show/91723582ab6e

I am quite sure the missing piece is something in the USB subsection of the kernel.config

As the mouse works in windows 2000 on an old laptop, i doubt it is a hardware issue. it is a driver issue.

scrollwheel works.

side buttons on the left side works, these are forward and backwards in the browser

right click works

left click works

Not working are the x and y axis movements

--

edit

```
grep INPUT_DEVICES /etc/make.conf

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics keyboard mouse wacom joystick"

```

--

the mouse refuess to work with an older sysrescue-cd

i try to download an ubuntu iso and hope it is a livecd where i could test if it works there.

----------

